# 1950s Schwinn Catalog, 1959 Service Manual and Many Books



## vintagecarmags (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought that the readers here would find these two vintage items interesting. I wasn't able to find a whole lot of information on them so they're either junk or not too common.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

